# SURVIVOR: New Season...Post all things Survior Here. Now on Wednesdays



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks interesting!!!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

About 30 minutes in on the DVR.  I know a lot of people won't like that Rob and Russell are back.  I don't care about Rob but Russell's been the most entertaining person on this show for the last few years.  It's starting to get to be overkill now but he adds some interest to the show for me.

This Phillip is hilariously full of himself, he should provide some entertainment    Ralph (the ******* guy) is from Lebanon, VA, which is about 30 miles away from me.  They had a big write up on him in the local paper the other day.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I never watched the show.  Are the people survivors of an accident or some kind of global catastrophe?  And when is it on?


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll be watching it tonight. I can't believe they brought Russell Hantz back. I'm horrified I have to watch him and all his cockiness again.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, that Tribal Council was the single dumbest thing I've ever seen on this show, and that's saying something. Phillip is my favorite right now just because I find his mix of arrogance and stupidity HIGHLY entertaining 


Spoiler



Disappointing that Rob didn't get blindsided like I was hoping but Phillip making an ass of himself and completely sabotaging his own "bold move" more than made up for it.



tsilver, Survivor is a reality show. Contestants are brought to some desolate location and compete for supplies and immunity from being voted off the show. It's on Wednesdays at 8 on CBS.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't figure out whose side Phillip is really on.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It was a most entertaining tribal council!  I think this season has potential.  The gal with the idol has quite the attitude!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

skyblue said:


> It was a most entertaining tribal council! I think this season has potential. The gal with the idol has quite the attitude!





Spoiler



I like her. She's in trouble right now but I hope she hangs in there. It was a smart and brave move to not play the idol and I'm glad she didn't fold to Rob's intimidation and give it to him.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Ack!  I didn't know it was back on!  Thanks for the post.  Off to go see if it's on my On Demand yet.....


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Anyone else watch Survivor last night?


Spoiler



I think Rob made a mistake by sending voting Matt off. I think Philip would have been the better choice. I guess Rob just felt threatened by Matt and not so much by Philip. I thought it was great that someone other than Russel fond the immunity idol without having a clue. I think it was silly of him to confront Russell about the clue that he saw Russel take from the basket. I think he just should have enjoyed watching Russell search for an immunity idol that he had already found before Russell. : )


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Anyone else watch Survivor last night?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I watched. My love for Phillip continues to grow. Ralph is starting to become a favorite too.


Spoiler



I'd love to Russell get blindsided by Ralph's idol. That would be the best blindside ever. Speaking of blindsides, Matt's was pretty great. I'm not sure it was a good move but Rob orchestrated everything perfectly. Everyone voted the way he wanted them to and he got Kristina to play her idol. The whole thing was expertly played but now we'll see if comes back to bite him.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I love Survivor!  I've never missed an episode since the show started.  Even during a vacation one year, my wife and I watched it in a hotel room.  

I can't take the excessive spoiler tags though.  Can't we just talk about the new episode the day after it airs and not worry about spoilers?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

JoeMitchell said:


> I love Survivor! I've never missed an episode since the show started. Even during a vacation one year, my wife and I watched it in a hotel room.
> 
> I can't take the excessive spoiler tags though. Can't we just talk about the new episode the day after it airs and not worry about spoilers?


I'm fine with that. Doesn't seem like many people are following this thread anyway. Maybe the topic creator should add a spoiler warning to the thread title.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I always thought the spoiler titles in the Survivor discussion thread were a little silly, but people seem to want them.  I kind of figure that you'd know not to even come into the thread after an episode aired if you haven't seen it yet... that's what I do anyway. ><  As for this season, I'm always excited to see Russell playing, but I'm afraid now that the other people who are on the island actually know who he is that he may not last very long.  I guess we'll see.  It'll be interesting to see the first redemption island duel next week.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree about spoilers.  I follow the "Castle" thread and I just don't read it until I've watched that week's show.

I never was that crazy about Rob but I lost a lot of respect for him this week.  He had no strategic reason to get rid of Matt, he just did it because the guy personally p***d him off by being nice to the other team.  What a stupid reason for voting off a strong player this early in the game.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am very happy not to use spoiler tags. Like many of you, I steer clear of a topic about shows until I have watched the newest episode. I put spoilers in my previous post because several times on Kindleboards I have seen people post that they were irritated that someone had posted a spoiler without designating it as a spoiler.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I am embarrassed to say I have been watching American Idol instead and have yet to figure out the DVD recorder.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> I am embarrassed to say I have been watching American Idol instead and have yet to figure out the DVD recorder.


LOL Nothing to be embarrassed about. Of course if you want to watch Survivor, you can watch it online/ Just google "Survivor" CBS has the full episodes on their website.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I have seen every episode since #1. It's the only TV show we regularly watch.

Philip is quickly becoming the biggest jerk to ever appear on Survivor. I can't wait to see him voted out at tribal council!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't know if something's wrong with me, but I'm actually beginning to like Boston Rob.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rob is much more mellow than years past.  My guess is he's getting older and wiser.  
I was glad Phillip was not voted off.  I did not want him to go to Redemption Island with Francesca.  I feared for her sanity.  
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I like Boston Rob and thought his play this week was brilliant.  Caused Cristina to use the Hidden Idol and remove Matt.  People like Matt bother me; as a pre med student it would concern me that he bases his life on God's will and that could compromise medical treatment decisions.  I wonder if he will say it is God's will to be voted off.  Rob didnt want to get rid of him because he peeved him; he got rid of him because he considered that he didnt realise it is a reality situation and a "life" competition between the two tribes and not a game of sport.  If he doesnt get that, when it comes to tough decisions he couldnt trust him anymore.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> I don't know if something's wrong with me, but I'm actually beginning to like Boston Rob.


Didn't he and Amber get really far on The Amazing Race? Don't they have kids now?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Didn't he and Amber get really far on The Amazing Race? Don't they have kids now?


They have two girls and yes they competed together on the Amazing Race but were eliminated towards the end.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Never Missed a single episode; I live for Survivor. I'm sorry but I love Boston Rob...he thinks ahead and can read everybody. Though I think it was stupid to blindside


Spoiler



Matt


. Philip's problem is that he is too sensitive and humble for survivor and he can't keep his trap shut. Great season...lots of twists and turns. The "crower" is going to get under Russell's skin and that should be interesting. Can't wait for next week.

YES: spoilers are a pain BUT remember that this is global and with time differences people don't get to see it at the same time; and those who DVR it don't watch it right away. It's like DVRing a pageant; and you haven't watched it live so that you can fast forward through all the BS the next day; only to wake up and the winner is plastered all over the internet and the papers...lol.

I love survivor!!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it is reasonable to post topics related to survivor 24 hours after the episode airs.  If I haven't seen the next episode then I know not to click on the thread.  I thi k people have to take some responsibility themselves after 24 hours.  And I can really say this because I live in Australia and the series hasn't even started here, so I have to wait until the episode is posted on YouTube before I can see it.  But I know not to click on this thread until that happens.  I saw it Saturday and so only came into this thread then,  I don't expect you guys to keep hiding things until I can see it.  Also, I think Australia is the only other country that sees the USA version as other countries don't buy the series, but I could be wrong there.  I know with Amazing Race, lots of countries only watch their own version and not the US one.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think a number of other countries have their own Survivor series.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.  Does anyone else think this is a bang up season?  I'm loving it.  Sorry all of you "you know who fans" I was never a fan; so I don't feel bad.  Love this season.  They are really mixing it up.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I'm sad that Russell went, but at least that crowing guy showed just how stupid he is. I'd love to see that entire team crash and burn just for the sheer fact that they threw a challenge. Like Russell said, that's not playing the game. I love how he went out though, he didn't disappoint. And it's exciting that his girls seem to be wanting to carry out his legacy. I still can't believe Philip made it yet another week. Every time I think he's mellowed out a bit he goes off the deep end again.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I for one was tired of Russell.  He was just too big for his britches and had worn out his welcome.  His game play didn't change. All he did was intimidate people.  I was bored by his bullying.  Certainly if he's as smart as he proclaims, he could have devised a new scheme.  He didn't out wit, out play, or outlast.  He didn't even make it to the merge!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

He did sort of have a target on his back though.  Both seasons where he went in with players who had not seen his gameplay he made it to the end, I think that says a lot about how good his game was.  This season says a lot about exactly what you said... how unable he was to change that game.  So he was a great player and I think one of my favorites to watch, but as soon as people saw his game it didn't work.  Doesn't mean he wasn't good, just means people learned (or at least knew enough to get rid of him ASAP) and he didn't adjust (or have a chance to since people just automatically said "get him gone now").


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was glad to see Russell go.  I was thrilled with the outcome of the duel. I disagree about his tribe's "not playing the game." I feel like they took a real chance in losing the challenge in order to be able to vote Russell out. At the time that they did that, they didn't know yet that he didn't have the immunity idol. They also knew that there was a chance that he would win the duel and be able to re-enter the game at a later date. In past seasons, any time someone went against Russell he called them stupid. I think somehow in his mind, he really believes that everyone should want him to win. I think the two girls who were his allies would do better by trying to get along with the others rather than make more trouble. Ralph is the reason that his tribe won the challenge this week. He was awesome in that challenge. Although his strategies leave something to be desired, he seems to be playing Survivor well.
Regarding the other tribe, I am getting tired of Rob. I disagree with his decision to oust CHristina instead of Philippe. I think his tribe members should start thinking for themselves instead of just following like little sheep behind Rob.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

throwing the challenge IS playing the game. I think they took a chance and were very clever about it. The two groupies will have to get gone too, they are kind of scary with their worship of russel.  I wish that guy had not given away that he has the idol, but people don't seem to be able to keep that secret for very long, in any of the episodes.
Philip is sad- he has such a different view of himself than others do, her really envisions himself as some kind of hero. 
I will enjoy it much better with russel gone!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Gadgetgirl said all I was thinking especially Rob's losing his charm quite quickly.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think both Russell and Rob had targets on their back from the get-go because people have watched how they played the game. I don't know why CBS brought them back; they must have known that it would be like climbing an uphill battle for them. I'm interested to see how far Rob lasts, but I don't think it'll be too far. They are all wary of him, just as they were Russell.

I think it's been interesting so far, but there's no stand out person that I like yet. I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love this season.  Glad to see Russell go; laughed my A## off when he cried.  Love Rob:  he's always thinking...climbs right into people's heads and knows just what to do.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am betting there is a tribal mix up tonight - actually, I really hope there is.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

That was a really fun episode tonight.  Rob is ruthless and I kind of have to root for him because he's playing amazingly well.  This has been one of the best seasons I've watched, I love it.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, Rob is truly orchestrating big power moves, and most of the players are oblivious to his skill level despite having watched him play the game before!  Poor Matt just doesn't get it.  He was far too honest with Rob!  Redemption Island must be a lonely place for him.  It is definitely a less social game for him then for his fellow contestants.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to see another All-Star season with Phillip and "Coach" on the same team.  I could easily listen to their insane conversations with each other and the embellished reminiscences of their life stories for an hour each week.  That would be the best season, ever.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

What I don't get is why the new players keep the experienced ones around. Voting Russell off was smart (and I was never so happy to see a survivor voted off). Why are the others keeping Rob? Maybe the lack of food and sleep is fogging their brains. Though I have to say I'm glad Rob's still there; he's a brilliant player. He's just as manipulative as Russell, but he's not malicious. The joke about Amber's stuffed animal was hilarious.

I was kind of ticked that they didn't show the votes last night.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Colette, you and I are totally on the same page!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I forgot the stuffed animal comment!  Too funny!

Like Russel, Rob can't stand not winning.  I think because Amber won, he is obsessed with proving his Survivor skills and talents as well.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I started out not liking Phillip, but I'm really starting to like him.  He's the only one standing up to the lazy people in the camp and he's not afraid to tell things how it is.  He even stood up to Rob when he tried to hide that clue from him.  Rob is also great... I have to admit, as much as I like Russell, I think Rob is better at the game.  He's just as conniving, but he he does it so subtly that nobody even gets it.  He has his team so used to following what he said when it was a team game that they are still blindly following now that it's everyone for themselves.

That's why he's still around... he's a great competitor in challenges, one of the best at puzzles, and smart enough to bring them into the merge without being vulnerable to the other tribe.  The problem now is that it's not really a team game anymore, and he still has that power.  They'll realize it soon, the other team already knew and was still surprised by the vote last night.  That's when we'll see people panic and go after him.

I, too, was kinda mad at not seeing how the votes went.  I guess it's easy to assume who voted what, but I still like to see them.  And I do still wish Russell was in the mix!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I just can't like Phillip, though I feel bad for him. He tries so hard, but he doesn't have people skills at all.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The way my shifts swing I only catch this show every second week but I am definitely enjoying it. Was definitely glad to see Russell gone - the man just never figured out how to evolve his strategy. As for Rob, I'm surprised nobody has gone after him yet.

And Philip? That man is as crazy as a bag full of hammers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Colette Duke said:


> What I don't get is why the new players keep the experienced ones around. Voting Russell off was smart (and I was never so happy to see a survivor voted off). Why are the others keeping Rob? Maybe the lack of food and sleep is fogging their brains. Though I have to say I'm glad Rob's still there; he's a brilliant player. He's just as manipulative as Russell, but he's not malicious. The joke about Amber's stuffed animal was hilarious.
> 
> I was kind of ticked that they didn't show the votes last night.


He is great in the challenges; and they need that. He is a great and shrewd player. He's had my vote from the start. However, I do feel bad for Matt. He was first to go; and then back to redemption; never gets a chance to actually play the game. The funny thing would be for him to go all the way. Though, I am a Boston Rob fan.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Colette Duke said:


> Voting Russell off was smart (and I was never so happy to see a survivor voted off).


I don't totally disagree with that, but having Russell around certainly made the game more interesting for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh gosh--I've come to find Phillip totally entertaining too! And I love the paradox between him and Rob! I love the girl's reaction to Phillip and how he celebrates when they win reward! LOL!!! He seems so oblivious or either he just doesn't care if he repulses them-- or both... But I think, just like he's growing on the viewrs--maybe he's growing on his tribe too..

And "I ain't the red-headed stepchild!"

LOLOLOL!!!!

Oh gosh, he's hilarious!

And he looks SO familiar...

I hope he's not an actor they hired to be the odd ball...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

sjc said:


> Wow. Does anyone else think this is a bang up season? I'm loving it. Sorry all of you "you know who fans" I was never a fan; so I don't feel bad. Love this season. They are really mixing it up.


Oh and--Yeah! sjc -- This is definitely a bang up season!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I have to say it.....I love Boston Rob.  He is playing the game for all he's worth!  And, Phillip, well, he is one odd duck.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm really loving Rob, too.  And I really wish someone would remind the other team how stupid they were to throw that challenge to get rid of Russell.  They could have gone into the merge with even numbers, or even more people, and not be getting picked off one by one by the other tribe if they hadn't done that.  And I don't know that Russell could handle Rob this season because he's insanely good at the game, more so than I've ever seen him, but I think Russell would have been their only chance against him.  It makes me happy seeing them all slowly going home and knowing it's coming, crying about how the other team won't play the game with them.  Sorry, but they brought it on themselves big time.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I actually really hate Rob this time around!

Which is weird because I loved him in in Heroes vs. Villains.  I admit that he's an awesome player, but I have this thing about really manipulative, arrogant people, and well...that's been him lately.  (But he still is really cute  .)

Overall, though, I like the contestants on this series better than the ones on the previous series.  Not sure why.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

This season is very entertaining!  The Ometeppe tribe has been drinking Rob's Kool Aid, but so far it is working in their favor.  Hopefully they realize if they don't blindside him at some point he's going to walk away with the big prize.  

I can't wait to see what happens with the Redemption Island competition next week.  That might cause a big shake up in the game.

Phillip was a brilliant casting choice!  What a character!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I was loving this season but it's getting boring now. I hope one of the minority tribe finds an idol (and actually keeps it secret this time) so things can be shaken up a little. Seems like the other tribe is content to hand Rob the win and are all playing for second.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I found last night's episode BO-RING! There is no drama or intrigue at all. The Rob-as-Godfather thing is completely true. The two tribes aren't even allowed to talk to each other. Until they finally vote all of them out and have to turn on each other, there is just nothing really interesting going on. Except of course watching Phillip, easily one of the most insane people to ever play Survivor. 


Stephen T. Harper said:


> I would like to see another All-Star season with Phillip and "Coach" on the same team. I could easily listen to their insane conversations with each other and the embellished reminiscences of their life stories for an hour each week. That would be the best season, ever.


Yes!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm starting to find Rob a little off-putting too. He knows a _lot_ about manipulating people, and he's way too good at it. It was amusing at first, but when he started controlling what and when his tribe could eat . . . creepy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

RE:  Boston Rob
He is devious, and ruthless but not in a mean narcissistic way like Russell was.  You have to realize one thing:  HE HAS PROBABLY seen EVERY episode of survivor; replayed and played them over in his mind a million times to learn how to play the game.  He has analyzed every player past and present to a science.  He is playing the game in a way that will secure him a position in the final four.  He is a master.  I don't agree with some of his choices; but given the shows history he probably knows what he has to do to get the job done.  I bet he's made a full time job out of studying the game.  He probably practices puzzle solving, rope climbing and all sorts of stuff at home in preparation.  I wouldn't be surprised if he's taken a psychology class to learn how to read people.


----------



## Trish Milburn (Apr 14, 2011)

My opinion about Rob changes all the time. Sometimes he cracks me up, and sometimes I think it's freaky how everyone on his team is just following along like little ducks in a row. If he got blindsided, that would really be something.

And to use a word by a friend of mine, Phillip is crazypants. I'm curious to see if he's really that wacked at the reunion show and if he really was a special agent.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Colette Duke said:


> I'm starting to find Rob a little off-putting too. He knows a _lot_ about manipulating people, and he's way too good at it. It was amusing at first, but when he started controlling what and when his tribe could eat . . . creepy.


I didn't watch this passed episode that closely, but I don't think Rob really told them they couldn't eat it. He just said he wasn't and he wouldn't because he felt the fish was bad, and they just followed him. I think thats a bit different than "Don't eat that. You can't eat now. Eat later.".

I LOVE Rob, and loved Russel too, and do NOT feel bad for the fact that Russels tribe is now getting voted off one by one because of their mistake.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah... eating dead fish is not a good thing.  He was just looking out for them and the other team and the producers spun it as him telling them when and where they could eat like he's some cult leader.  He's just leading his tribe to the final six just like every other tribe on the show tries to do at merge... the only difference is he's actually making it worse.  It might make the votes boring because you know what's going to happen, but at least it's a point in favor of the show not being scripted.  Every time there's a too good to be true twist it always makes me start to wonder... of course, I imagine we'll see one of those twists next week or the week after.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> He is devious, and ruthless but not in a mean narcissistic way like Russell was.


Plus, Boston Rob doesn't have those nasty water warts in his arm pits.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think Rob is great but the producers need to mix it up a bit now as it is quite predictable for the next couple of weeks.  I think one of the three girls might pull it off.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I do like the spin they put on this season; it needed to be switched up a little. Too much of the same. This season is good with a good mix of personalities and egos. 
*Special Agent:* A legend in his own mind. If he really was/is: *Then it's no wonder* that this country is in the sad shape it is in!! That is one "way out there" dude.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I reckon Phillip isn't as crazy as he puts out.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I reckon Phillip isn't as crazy as he puts out.


Ya think?...lol. It really does make you wonder how much prompting there is on the sidelines.


----------

